# Made money working on my 80's Studio Lead amp



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I found a 1974 dime stuck to the speaker magnet...


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Lookit the size of that thing!! My god, it's worth AT LEAST ten cents.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

@keto best line of the day so far


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

keto said:


> it's worth AT LEAST ten cents.


Yep, the good ones (silver) won't stick.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2019)

jb welder said:


> Yep, the good ones (silver) won't stick.


If it was '67 or older, it would have a $0.92291 melt value.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

laristotle said:


> If it was '67 or older, it would have a $0.92291 melt value.


We have an old 'slider' style pop vending machine. It's pre-67 I guess, it takes only silver dimes. There is a magnet behind where you put your coin that acts as a 'slug detector'. A modern dime will just stick there too.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Sure hope you didn't move it, it's likely all that's holding it all together.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Good thing you posted the coin image, or saying you found a "dime" hidden in an amp might take on a whole new set of replies.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Sure hope you didn't move it, it's likely all that's holding it all together.


Yep, I moved it (to my pocket). 

Unfortunately, removing it made the amp sound cheap. I have upgraded by replacing it with a new toonie and it now sounds much, much better. I'm hoping that it will also enhance the resale value.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Get a dime, give a toonie. Sounds more like an ex after the lawyer visit than an amp. ;-)


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

greco said:


> Yep, I moved it (to my pocket).
> 
> Unfortunately, removing it made the amp sound cheap. I have upgraded by replacing it with a new toonie and it now sounds much, much better. I'm hoping that it will also enhance the resale value.


You might be able to do both by taping a $20 bill to it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> You might be able to do both by taping a $20 bill to it.


Would nine more toonies work?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

greco said:


> Would nine more toonies work?


possibly but that extra weight might be a deal breaker.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Cool! 

Road worn and mojo to boot!

Don't forget to add it on your income taxes !


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

You can make more if you check old chesterfields at the side of the road.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Distortion said:


> You can make more if you check old chesterfields at the side of the road.


But then you have to touch them.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Budda said:


> But then you have to touch them.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

ewwwwwwwwwww. Might want this as well.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Funny thread.


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

would sound better if when it was dimed it would go to 11.

C


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Cardamonfrost said:


> when it was *dimed *it would go to 11.


G0od one!


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

Funny thread but needs more Fender Studio lead. I had a SS fender sidekick as my first real amp and it was great.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Buzz said:


> needs more Fender Studio lead.


Not sure what you meant. Here are some pics (not mine).








The size of the reverb tank always makes me giggle...


----------

